# Cub Cadet 1525



## eek

Help for a newbe,I was at lowes the other day and they had a 1525 with a 15 horse Kawasaki,38" deck. It was marked down to $1599.00 from $2000.00,I talked to the manager and he wanted it gone gave me another 10% off and let me use a 10% coupon that i had so the cub would cost me $1300.00!
My Question
Is this a good tractor?
Is this a good deal?
What was the original selling price at cub dealers?
Thanks in advance
eek


----------



## Live Oak

eek, Welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup: Kawasaki makes an EXCELLENT engine and Cub Cadet makes as good a LT as anyone out there. You better take that deal and run before he changes his mind or someone else buys it!


----------



## jodyand

Welcome eek i have a 1525 and i paid 1999. for mine last year. Sounds like you are getting a good deal i should have waited till this year to buy mine:duh: Oh well im very happy with it and plan on having it a very long time as i find it a very good LT. I don't think you will find anything as good as the 1525 for that price. I would say jump on it and ride.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## bigl22

at the lowes here -- they were 1599$ to start with -- awful small deck


----------



## Fusion1970

Id buy it in a heartbeat. I just got one from Lowes too. They had two left on Tuesday when I went to buy it. I went back there Saturday, and the other one was gone too. 

As for an actual opinion, I cannot offer one, as all I have done so far is drive it around the yard and driveway a bit, but I am familiar with the Kawasaki engine, and have owned a Cub Cadet before. 

I was wanting to buy it from my local CC dealer just to support them, and also the dealer is only 5 minutes away from my house. He called me back and said he had located one for me. Then he dropped the bomb on me (and him) when he said it was $2299. I got mine for $1300 and some change...it had .3 hours on it. 

get it while ya can!
Greg


----------



## Chris

Yep small deck but he might have a small yard. It is an LT and he could just use the extra seat time to admire his work.



Good luck and welcome aboard, eek!

:flowersmi


----------



## jodyand

I like my 38' deck it goes between some trees that a 42 or 48 wouldn't go. And after using a 30" Snapper RER for the last 15 year that extra 8" is even better and like i said there are places that the 42 just wont fit.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak

I have a 72" and a 48" mower and the 48 incher can cut circles around the big mower aroudn the yard. In the pasture and paths; the 72" mower does best.


----------



## MrWiggles2

:homereat: 

It does a great job. Mine is a 1515 with the Kohler. If you can get them that cheap its a total steal.

They are a tough little tractor and slightly better than the 1000 series that replaces it.


----------



## eek

*Picked up Cub 1525 today!*

Thanks for all your advise! Went to Lowe's and bought last cub 1525,brand new,complete with manuals etc..
Paid $1295.00 + tax after mark down and 10% off coupon!
Only bad thing is can't try out three inches of snow yesterday!
Thanks
eek


----------



## jodyand

Congratulation eek you got a great deal on a great LT. There is noting in that price range that you just paid that could come close to the quality in the Cub 1525:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Fusion1970

Wow! Thats the best price I have heard. I feel your pain, as there is snow on the ground here as well. 

Just be glad you got the deal that you got, and know that it is yours to use when the weather breaks. A 1525 at that price is not going to stay on the floor too long. 

Congrats,
Greg


----------



## sergiodchihuas

can some one help me i looking for the model number and serial number on my cub cadeet 1525 i need to get a carbutator but avery one needs model number does anyone knows were to find it ? thanks


----------

